# PORTUGAL v SPAIN price comparison



## siobhanwf

Waterdog asked a question earlier and I think it is worth a thread in it´s own right

REQUESTING _a comparison of like for like in a given area.

This question could be broadened into a comparison of the basic cost of living on both sides of the boarder in a given area.

I suspect the answer to this question could have a big impact on where new visitors finally settle._


----------



## Waterdog

Nice one Siobhan but this thread will only be as good as its contributors make it so this requires a really big response & accuracy will be al important.

On the same theme we could ask for a comparison between UK prices & Portugal or would this be one step too far?


----------



## robc

I agree with you Siobhan, but I do have one issue though and this is to do with a subjective measurement with regards to what feels right.

When we had made a decision that we no longer wanted to live in the UK permanently, we decided to buy a holiday home, (it just happens that we have decided to live in it permanently once completed) so went round and had a long hard look at many countries, mainly in Europe.

We measured all manner of criteria but eventually there must be a large dollop of appeal, desire, call it what you will. 

The issue is always going to be with regard to appeal/desire versus cost. 


If cost is such a massive issue for some posters then maybe they would be better steering clear of countries with volatile economies as they would pose a greater threat to a stretched budget (Ireland springs to mind).


It would be worth considering the political issues as well (France deciding to penalise non resident 2nd home owners, the Heallth service debacle and the like)

I think that such a massive decision needs to be broadly based and not just "driven" by financial considerations.

Rob


----------



## xabiaxica

in all honesty comparing one region of Spain is hard enough - let alone across the border

but for basic foodstuff I'm happy enough to post prices from Mercadona, one of the large supermarket chains


----------



## siobhanwf

Ii must admit that our decision was not a finance based one. We had the choice of France, Portugal or Hong kong and choose Portugal. Our decision was always based or desire rather than purely cost. Cost is such a shiftable factor not matter where you decide to settle. When I first owned a property in the US I was paying $0'90 a gallon for fuel God knows what the exact figure for a gallon is now! So it is all reletavite to when the decision is made, circumstances at the time etc.


----------



## canoeman

Waterdog, as you asked question and brought up subject on price comparisons then you need to ask the questions or anyone from UK who is contemplating a move to Portugal or Spain, or someone already here contemplating an internal move.


----------



## Waterdog

Before somebody emigrates, I believe that the cost of living at his or her planned destination is a big factor.

If their relocation proves successful, subsequently, they will develop positive views to justify their original decision. These views can run to denigrating their country of origin

Conversely, should their move doesn’t work out as they hoped, if they can afford, it they will either move on or return to their original home. If they can’t afford to move they go silent & make the best of their current predicament.

There is a third group, who initially enthuse on their new life but then tire & seek to sell up & go home – not easy in the present economic climate.

I suspect most expats can cite experience of all three camps.

The point I am making?

As I posted earlier, if this thread is to have real direction, we have to maintain the self-discipline of providing a direct comparison of costs/prices in adjacent areas either side of the Portuguese/Spanish border & leave why we moved to other currently active threads.

The price comparison is what prompted my earlier post, which lead to Siobhan starting this thread.

An interesting supplementary question is how much to these price differences lead to fiscal drag? To couch this question in practical terms how far are people prepared to travel for the weekly shop?

Using the eastern Algarve as template; certainly folk in Castle Marim & Vila Real shop in Ayamonte to avail themselves of the cheaper fuel on offer but do people in Faro make the same journey for similar reasons? A thought - the recently introduced A22 tolls could alter this pattern.

Oh yes, my question on a direct comparison of the price of petrol in adjacent areas is still on the table?:confused2:


----------



## Sirtravelot

As a native Portuguese I can only truly say that cars in Portugal are more expensive than Spain.

If anyone is considering moving to Portugal, read this "DON'T BUY A CAR IN PORTUGAL". 

I believe it's one of the most expensive countries to buy a car in. Taxes are put on taxes of taxes of taxes, etc, you get the idea.


----------



## Waterdog

Waterdog, as you asked question and brought up subject on price comparisons then you need to ask the questions or anyone from UK who is contemplating a move to Portugal or Spain, or someone already here contemplating an internal move.

Canoeman, you present an interesting supposition but this is a dynamic topic. Price comparison is a snapshot that can only be under taken by those on the spot.

As a traveller, I am always interested to hear peoples’ perceptions of relative prices.

Currently, in the UK, there is a widely held perception that Portugal is much more expensive than Britain but this is the opinion of holiday makers & based on the exchange rate over the last couple of years & the tourist prices they experience in Albufeira et al. They also hold similar views of Spain & increasingly look outside the eurozone for their cheap deals.

But now I am drifting off topic – sorry.


----------



## canoeman

The cheapest 95 petrol in Valenca is €1.51, Spain compliments of Nanjudge €1.25 presumably Tui directly opposite Valenca which is a few minutes journey across Minho.

As I made the point the North is unique as from Caminha to Moncao it shares a border with a highly developed neighbour, if you lived in this border region then weekly shopping can and is done on either side of border by the Portuguese and Spanish, with probably more Spanish shopping and eating in Portugal.

Very eloquent but you or others still need to ask the questions, if you want a comparison.


----------



## Waterdog

So are you saying in your example that fuel in Spain is €0.26 per ltr more expensive than across the border in Portugal?


----------



## Waterdog

Sirtravelot - thanks, but I believe I am correct in stating that if you import a car into Portugal, after 6 months you have to pay significant circulation tax so you get caught that way?

As an aside you appear to have an interesting pedigree? Woof


----------



## canoeman

Waterdog said:


> So are you saying in your example that fuel in Spain is €0.26 per ltr more expensive than across the border in Portugal?


How do you get that from this?

The cheapest 95 petrol in Valenca is €1.51, Spain compliments of Nanjudge €1.25 presumably Tui directly opposite Valenca which is a few minutes journey across Minho.


Valenca Portugal €1.51 Tui Spain €1.25 = Spain 26c cheaper


----------



## xabiaxica

petrol/gas prices from Repsol - one of the main petrol stations in Spain

Gasolineras repsol. Precio gasolina.

you can click on the pump icon for the price


----------



## siobhanwf

Well we paid €6,99 for a bottle of Freixnet in a spanish supermarket....yesterday the exact same bottle in LeClerc in Caldas da Rainha was €4.99!!!!! HIC


----------



## Waterdog

Sorry, my geography of Northern Portugal/Spain is not very good. But I'm only a dog. Woof


----------



## Sirtravelot

Waterdog said:


> Sirtravelot - thanks, but I believe I am correct in stating that if you import a car into Portugal, after 6 months you have to pay significant circulation tax so you get caught that way?
> 
> As an aside you appear to have an interesting pedigree? Woof


Lived in Portugal, Germany, Canada, and Scotland. Next on the map is Spain once I'm done uni.

Yes, you are correct with that, you'd have to check (at the embassy) how old a car is if you want to bring it in from a different country into Portugal. Might be worth it, but maybe not. Either way, if I still lived in Portugal the car prices would make me want to invest in a bike for the rest of my life.


----------



## robc

Currently, in the UK, there is a widely held perception that Portugal is much more expensive than Britain [/QUOTE]

Really, I do not think that to be the case, when examining the costs for living in Country A versus Country B then *all* variable costs must surely be taken in to account.

My experience to date in the UK and the Silver Coast leads me towards the conclusion that the UK is more expensive than Portugal. 

My research before choosing the Silver Coast leads me to conclude that France, Italy and Ireland are more expensive than the UK and I have no idea about Spain.

Rob


----------



## siobhanwf

Waterdog said:


> Waterdog, as you asked question and brought up subject on price comparisons then you need to ask the questions or anyone from UK who is contemplating a move to Portugal or Spain, or someone already here contemplating an internal move.
> 
> 
> 
> Currently, in the UK, there is a widely held perception that Portugal is much more expensive than Britain but this is the opinion of holiday makers & based on the exchange rate over the last couple of years



I find that a very sweeping statement and certainly from my own experience the belief that Portugal is more expensive than the UK is very untrue.
Having just returned from the UK and done the round of Tesco I can definitely say that my shopping trolley here doesn´t cost nearly as much. The genreal cost of living here is also much less.

But are we comparing like with like? my neigbour here drives a heavy cement lorry for a living and is paid a wage of €5 an hour. For a while he supplemented his income working late at night restacking shelves in a local supermarket for that he was paid €2.35 per hour. Compare that with what is being paid at Tesco or Sainsburys


----------



## Waterdog

I think you are missing the point.

I agree that in reality Portugal is NOT EXPENSIVE but unfortunately others have this perception & their decisions are based on that view - to the detriment of Portugal.


----------



## siobhanwf

Waterdog said:


> I think you are missing the point.
> 
> I agree that in reality Portugal is NOT EXPENSIVE but unfortunately others have this perception & their decisions are based on that view - to the detriment of Portugal.



No waterdog not missing the point at all. I have found that the people I meet in the UK have a different perception of Portugal than you say they are portraying to you. Perhaps it is where I live and the different circles we travel in.
We also travel regularly, or last trip was for 9 weeks to the Middle East, Hong Kong, Thailand and Australia. Regular trips to other countries too. 

Wherever people spend holidays in holiday resorts is going to be expensive it doesn´t really matter what country they are visiting. 

Prices in the Algarve are MUCH higher than they are on the Silver Coast or even Lisbon for that matter.


----------



## Waterdog

It's all about perception & unfortunatly, perception drive action, so peception becomes reality


----------



## robc

Waterdog said:


> It's all about perception & unfortunatly, perception drive action, so peception becomes reality


In the case of the Algarve it is more a case of the Tourists, especially the Golfers finding other destinations outside of Portugal to go and play golf far more cost effectively.

Turkey is one example. There are others.

Rob


----------



## Janina k

*Reply*

Hello Again

I don't know if i am being of any help to the topic but here goes. If it's a price comparison then surly it should be about the price of goods both in Portugal and in spain. It's dificult for us as we are always in our motorhome but we still have to pay for food and gas for cooking. I have found that for fresh food then both Spain and Portugal price wise they are not to different and quality and for quality they are again both the same. This is important as we only have a small fridge so we have to shop more often than if we where in a house. We carry and extra couple of bottles of gas for while we are in Portugal as the gas in spain is so much cheaper Also the lpg is a bit cheaper and we can get it at more places than in Spain. 
pain

Fred the OH


----------



## Magee

*Cost of Living Comparison*

Cost Of Living Comparison


----------



## canoeman

Useful site, looking at comparison between the two countries, I would say from my experience they are broadly correct, which probably explains why so many Spanish cross the Northern border to shop and eat.


----------



## Ingles

canoeman said:


> Useful site, looking at comparison between the two countries, I would say from my experience they are broadly correct, which probably explains why so many Spanish cross the Northern border to shop and eat.


But this concept will slow down if not stop completely once the PT Gov starts/finds a way to charge them Tolls


----------



## canoeman

I did specifically say the border region, but Spanish flock to Porto for shopping and airport, so far it's not deterred them.

There are no tolls on Northern roads, unless travelling south or north on A3 traditional or SCUT A28 electronic, both of which carry a high volume of Spanish and other EU vehicle traffic.

Spanish tolls are slightly dearer Tui to Santiago compared to a comparable journey Porto to Valenca.


----------

